# Is it over?



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

With the ridiculously warm temps and rain forecast this week is that going to be the end of this seasons ice fishing? I sure hope not...but it's really not looking good.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

saugeyesam said:


> With the ridiculously warm temps and rain forecast this week is that going to be the end of this seasons ice fishing? I sure hope not...but it's really not looking good.


Nope. Maybe over for the guys in south and central Ohio depending on the rain but here in the north east it’s gonna be going till at least the end of the month. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

_*NO WAY!!!!!*_


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

I hope not! I can’t get out right now either. Dulled the auger blades at HTP marina on Lake Erie, had sand or some kinda debris in the ice dammit. The new head won’t be here for a week.


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

Good! I sure as hell hope not. I just ordered the ice fishing bundle pack for my Lowrance Elite 7 ti yesterday while out on the ice with my son. My 15 year old Aqua-Vu Scout is on it's last leg it seems and I only have my Vexilar FL-8 SE to share between my boy and I. I've been letting my kid use the Vex while I pretty much fish blind. I should have the Ice pack for my Elite 7 by Thursday this week and really want to be able to use it without having to wait until next year. Been fishing my parents pond the last 2 weekends but was hoping to get up to Mosquito or maybe hit Lake Cable this coming weekend. Here's a few pics from the last two weekends.



















































Sent from my LM-Q710.FG using Tapatalk


----------



## ErieEye (Jul 16, 2007)

Main ice should be fine. The shorelines on the other hand will weaken.


----------



## doegirl (Feb 24, 2005)

Sure hope not. My husband suprised me with an early Valentine's present. A Clam Scout XL thermal one man flip up. 
Maybe by the weekend the shoreline edges will tighten back up.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Like most, I'm far from ready to calling it quits for this season. Heck, I'm just now getting all the gear, tackle, equipment & clothing in shape.

The fillet knives & cutting boards still need some usage.

Come on 2nd POLAR VETEX!!!!!!


----------



## JOSH gets2fish (Aug 16, 2018)

Man I think its done as far as central to southern ohio. Way way too much sun, rain and warmth. Just not enough ice to stand up to a solid week above freezing and two inches of rain. Im already planning my ice out strategy sadly


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Long range is calling for the teens this coming weekend.. I was on 9 inches at walborn today.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JOSH gets2fish (Aug 16, 2018)

Last year 10-12 inches in southern ohio dissapeared to just a few floating icebergs in 3 days of warm rain. I sunbathed in just a pair of shorts for 3 hours today lol. Its toast


----------



## Tap that bass (Jan 5, 2018)

No


----------



## jjanda (Nov 11, 2018)

I hope you have better luck than I did with the lowrance ice pack. I got one to use with my elite 5 ti. I had to order a transducer adapter cable to hook it up. Ordered it on January 13th and just got it on Saturday the 2nd. Using the unit was great once I was able to set it up. I have the part number if anyone needs it.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

The FAT LADY isn't singing yet, but she's humming pretty good.


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

They're calling for a decent amount of rain this week...my optimism is declining. They're also saying we're supposed to have below-normal temps next week. We'll see...


----------



## s.a.m (Feb 22, 2016)

At what point does it begin to rot from the water lying on top?


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

all over, pack it up. nothing left to see here


----------



## doubledipper (Oct 16, 2018)

saugeyesam said:


> With the ridiculously warm temps and rain forecast this week is that going to be the end of this seasons ice fishing? I sure hope not...but it's really not looking good.


Not looking good at all.... The ice is deteriorating quickly, and With these warm temperatures this week, the ice will deplete by inches. The edges will start to break up plus with the rains coming it will act like a sand blaster to the ice. It is totally not worth a life ! I'm a die hard ice fisherman but when it comes down to this "NO WAY" I'm putting my ice gear away. Another quick ice season by far !! Hell, March 21st is the first day of SPRING. By the way great pic with your son !


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

If it leaves us any base at all we might be ok by Sunday. If not, probably the weekend of the 15th we will be back on.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Don’t pack your stuff away just yet.


----------



## jmshar (Jul 9, 2011)

saugeyesam said:


> With the ridiculously warm temps and rain forecast this week is that going to be the end of this seasons ice fishing? I sure hope not...but it's really not looking good.



Ok.. everyone can yell and scream at me but gentlemen the season is over... Unless you like swimming put your hard water gear away.. Time to start looking through the seed catalog and planning the garden.. At least though it was a short hard water this year it was still enjoyable...
And IBJ if I am real quiet I do hear the FAT lady singing... Lol


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

jmshar said:


> Ok.. everyone can yell and scream at me but gentlemen the season is over... Unless you like swimming put your hard water gear away.. Time to start looking through the seed catalog and planning the garden.. At least though it was a short hard water this year it was still enjoyable...
> And IBJ if I am real quiet I do hear the FAT lady singing... Lol


Nah, she’s just clearing her voice..


----------



## jmshar (Jul 9, 2011)

icebucketjohn said:


> The FAT LADY isn't singing yet, but she's humming pretty good.
> 
> View attachment 292375


Ok I hear her singing.. lol..... was fun while it was here...


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

I’m afraid that we are DONE down here in the SW, but I will be making a few weekend trips up North.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

I’m sitting on 8 inches of good solid ice on west side or RS road ramp, lots of marks no hits yet. East ramp was dark ice and water coming up through cracks and holes , went to plan B.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Lol, I love to softwater fish the big pond as much as anyone. But I don’t think people realize it’s still 80+% covered with ice. Lol. You softwater guys aren’t getting out anytime soon unfortunately. Some of us will be back on the ice next weekend. There’s gonna be guys icing fish tomorrow in 60deg lol. Keep your batteries charged and keep waiting.


----------



## mountainbikingrn (Mar 24, 2010)

Just saw on the news that Erie was 85% ice covered before the current warmup and is now at 65-70% covered! Pretty big change after just 2 days of a 5 day heat wave.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Hahaha it is what it is. None of us can change the fact.
Like already said,some places will survive,some places wont. Mostly being a north vs south thing. I'm done with the ice myself but I'm in central ohio. An I'll find something to fish within a hr of me by the weekend.
But here's to the guys that will get to continue to ice fish! One way or another. 
I hope yall catch a bunch an be safe!


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)




----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

I guess it's like the morel mushroom hunters say in the Spring. Ohio is like 2 states. There's Ohio south of I-70 and Ohio north of it. Still, it was 62 degrees here in Youngstown today.


----------



## doubledipper (Oct 16, 2018)

I'm packing up and leaving for Lake Norman with my Ranger bass boat tomorrow morning. Six hour drive. 74 degrees for 3 days. Going hog fishing !!! Happy Ice fishing to all the dedicated ice guys. Stay safe !!!


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Funny how you don't see some people ever post in the Hardwater Section until they think the ice is going to melt. We get it some people don't ice fish.


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

doubledipper said:


> I'm packing up and leaving for Lake Norman with my Ranger bass boat tomorrow morning. Six hour drive. 74 degrees for 3 days. Going hog fishing !!! Happy Ice fishing to all the dedicated ice guys. Stay safe !!!


Check out Big Als pub while your there it’s one of my favorites! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

we still have a ways to go....you never know what kind of weather we'll have here. way to early to call it. just play it safe and use your head. take every day as a new day and proceed accordingly.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

We are done around my area. 3+ inches of rain forecasted in the next couple of days. My pond has runoff from snow melt eating the ice up on top of warm sunny days. 9” of ice is going away very quickly. I won’t walk on it again this year.


----------



## GrandE (Feb 1, 2019)

jmshar said:


> Ok.. everyone can yell and scream at me but gentlemen the season is over... Unless you like swimming put your hard water gear away.. Time to start looking through the seed catalog and planning the garden.. At least though it was a short hard water this year it was still enjoyable...
> And IBJ if I am real quiet I do hear the FAT lady singing... Lol


I’ll be sure to send you a picture on Saturday of me slaying crappies


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Don’t know why so many guys are panicking. It’s only February 5. We’re going to get back on the ice in a short time. Only lost an inch over the last three days of warm weather. Maybe nothing at all today with the dropping temps. Even the shoreline was still good. Spudded on and drilled holes checking as we went out. Consistent 8 1/2” every place we drilled. Will change with the heavy rain, if we get it, but won’t open up the lakes. Shorelines May go as the water level rises but that ice isn’t leaving in two or three days. If you’re done, okay. Your choice but done expect to be putting your boat in anytime soon. Here’s my catch today in less than four hours.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Nice catch chaunc! I agree... 8 to 10 inches of ice ain't going anywhere anytime soon ! The shoreline ice may turn to crap today/tomorrow...but it's going to refreeze on Friday and Saturday .......And back out we go!

good luck and stay safe boys… And for God sake's keep posting pics !


----------



## 1more (Jan 10, 2015)

chaunc said:


> Don’t know why so many guys are panicking. It’s only February 5. We’re going to get back on the ice in a short time. Only lost an inch over the last three days of warm weather. Maybe nothing at all today with the dropping temps. Even the shoreline was still good. Spudded on and drilled holes checking as we went out. Consistent 8 1/2” every place we drilled. Will change with the heavy rain, if we get it, but won’t open up the lakes. Shorelines May go as the water level rises but that ice isn’t leaving in two or three days. If you’re done, okay. Your choice but done expect to be putting your boat in anytime soon. Here’s my catch today in less than four hours.
> 
> View attachment 292591


Your the man!


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

We're in winter hell.

Here's the difference between the northern & southern part of the state
Last Thursday's pic









And here's todays pic








Ice down here is like that proverbial slide down the banister of life...it's a splinter in our arse.
Too thin to fish on & too thick to run a boat through.
I hope we're done with it.


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

I was on Indian last night, at least 6 inches maybe more in spots, fingers crossed at least 4 inches survive.


----------



## gobieX (May 20, 2017)

The Fat Lady has sung. Please be careful on this weak warmed up ice!


----------



## GrandE (Feb 1, 2019)

gobieX said:


> The Fat Lady has sung. Please be careful on this weak warmed up ice!


Hush please. Fat lady hasn’t even warmed her pipes for me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

She's taking a break this weekend


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Bass-N-Buck (Jan 6, 2011)

Went out for a few hours today


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Bass-N-Buck said:


> Went out for a few hours today
> View attachment 292995


So did we..


----------



## GrandE (Feb 1, 2019)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> View attachment 292997
> 
> So did we..


My man! Hitting the spot!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jjanda (Nov 11, 2018)

It isn't close to coming down to this









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tap that bass (Jan 5, 2018)

Bass-N-Buck said:


> Went out for a few hours today
> View attachment 292995


LMAO
I’m not sure some get this picture at first glance.


----------

